
W&B Raises $15M for Deep Learning Experiment Tracking - lukas
https://www.wandb.com/articles/new-funding
======
npew
We use W&B a lot for our research projects, and it's been super useful and has
pretty much replaced TensorBoard (TB) for us. The killer features on top of TB
is the ability to track your experiments (without keeping track of your log
files on your computer -- i'm quite organized but that's a losing battle), and
the ability to share training runs within a team. We do a lot of distributed
training as well, and the system metrics they provide automatically are great
for ensuring you're making the most of your GPU/CPU/memory.

------
mloncode3
I’m also a user of this product and it works great. It’s very lightweight yet
feature - rich which allows you to integrate the tools easily into your stack
with minimal dependencies. What they’ve built is something that I always was
lacking when doing experiments and tracking them manually. Most importantly
they are really good people and love working with them because they really
care about their product. I’m so happy to see this announcement and watch
their success

